# bessey parallel clamp problems



## Ryan S (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello. I have several bessey parallel clamps. Some of them won't tighten down very tight anymore. Everything slides and turns freely but after I clamp something I can still pivot the entire clamp on the clamped surface after I tighten it as much as I can. It is only happening on a few of my clamps. Anyone ever had this issue and if so were you able to take care of it?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Take off the sliding jaw and clean the bar thoroughly. Be sure to get all the old glue and whatnot out of the little grooves in the bar. Use some solvent and a brass wire brush. (Steel might spark and ignite solvent fumes.) Also look inside the sliding jaw and try to clean out those grooves inside as well. 

Finally, if you look inside the sliding jaw there are two set screws, one on each side. Try turning them 1/4 turn either way to see if that improves the grip. You can reach them with a long 3 mm allen wrench.

If all that doesn't work, contact Bessey and explain your problem. The K-body clamps have a limited lifetime warranty.

Good luck,

Kevin H.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Use a heat gun to soften glue and scrape it off, no solvent needed.


----------

